# mealworm question



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

a few weeks ago, i asked on here how to breed mealies, and crickets. so far, ive had no sucess..... i have about 50 mealworm bettle things... and they are mating all the ime, but i see no babies, how long they take? or...


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Mine took a while before I saw anything.
I just put them in a big tub with bran in and left them to it.
Now there are all sizes from tiny things right through to new beetles.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thank you!!!!


----------



## robje29 (Mar 10, 2007)

Just have some patience they will arrive...


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ok thank you


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> a few weeks ago, i asked on here how to breed mealies, and crickets. so far, ive had no sucess..... i have about 50 mealworm bettle things... and they are mating all the ime, but i see no babies, how long they take? or...


when you get the beatles, remove them, place them in cix tub with bug grub or oats and a piece of egg box,slice some apple place in there to
leave them


----------

